# can you catch a swarm in the rain?



## thatguy324 (Apr 1, 2013)

trying to go get a swarm in a dogwood tree and now it is raining can i still get them and should i catch them and put them in a box or bucket?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've captured them in a misty rain before. Pretty easy when you can remove the branch they are on. One good shake and they are in the box ready to go.
Post pics.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

You bet! Get them in a hive as quick as possible. I would think that you will have less absconding risk as they won't be able to fly out looking for a better home.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

It seems kind of dumb now but last year while attempting to catch a swarm I learned the very valuable lesson that wet leather gloves do not stop bees from stinging you hands! Got stung about 10-15 times on one hand. My hand swelled up and had to use pliers to get the glove off.


----------

